

IE9 - evolving the blue 'e' logo - sriramk
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/2010/09/16/internet-explorer-9-logo-visual-refresh.aspx

======
hellweaver666
Personally, I prefer the simplicity of the IE5 logo.

I really feel for the IE development team - they're working to make things
better and be more transparent and on every post, they get bashed for things
that are probably quite out of their control (like the guy moaning about
problems with Windows Live).

------
dangrossman
The final logo remains unnecessarily complex thanks to Microsoft's penchant
for including the Windows trademark in every product name these past few
years.

"Google Chrome" vs "Microsoft Windows Internet Explorer 9"

~~~
erso
And IE9 is really "(e)® Windows® Internet Explorer9". Can't forget those
registered trademark symbols.

~~~
nopassrecover
You have to highlight and defend your trademarks. This is particularly
important when you are using generic words or run the risk of your trademark
entering common usage.

------
nopassrecover
Great article, but I feel like the new logo is a little "WordArt" like, with
the flatter gradient. I appreciate they were going for something lighter,
agree with the typography, and love the thought that went into this, but the
finished product really leaves something to be desired for me. I think it's
primarily the colours, but also with this much thought into the logo it was
also an opportunity to rebrand a little.

------
code_duck
Okay, by the time I got to the end it was looking like a belt buckle or a soda
pop top.

